# Chickens



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2018)

All the chicken topics are gone so I want to start a new one.

We are having chicken trouble. One of the new little hens hatched last fall got attacked by a feral cat several weeks ago. A few tail feathered pulled out, but nothing serious. But, suddenly the rooster, that was hatched with her, won't have her anywhere near his harem any more. He will chase her halfway across the yard. If he catches her, he pounces and pulls feathers out. He is very good with the other girls so I didn't want to get rid of him; I figured the other hens would pick on her anyway even if he is gone. So, I made her a separate pen. She isn't happy and wants to get out to range. If I let her out when he isn't around, she can skiddaddle to a safe place. If he sees me with her, he even sasses me. Yesterday, I saw she was really beat up on the head. I put her in her pen and secured it; she will just have to stay there.

Then, one of our older hens got bad feet. From the internet, we deduced it was gout. She got so bad she couldn't walk, so we had to do her in.

The poet Walt Whitman said he could "turn and live with the animals, so placid and self-contained". Obviously, he never observed the animal world up close, especially chickens.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 10, 2018)

I believe that's where the phrase, "Pecking Order" originated. BTW, I do NOT allow a rooster to get "sassy" with me. We had one who flew at me and pecked my legs and I booted him across the pen. He was good for a little while, but then we went through the same thing two more times.........Third time was the charm and he was GONE. My guess is that your rooster is questioning YOUR place in that "pecking order". We've had to do the same thing with a hen a couple of times....separate until healed. Once healed up, she was welcomed back to the group. (We used Nolvasan on the injury(s). )


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2018)

No, he is not allowed to sass. I booted mine also. The thing I will ABSOLUTELY not tolerate is one that sneaks up behind me. He doesn't get three strikes for that. He is a very good rooster; he calls them over for tidbits and lets them eat first. He doesn't let the other girls pick on each other. That's why I don't want to get rid of him. I think roosters have memories like elephants. He is not going to forget that he doesn't like that poor little hen.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2018)

Finally had to give up and give the little hen away. She was such a nice hen, so friendly and laid an egg every day. A guy from husband's work took her.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 21, 2018)

Well....at least she has a nice new home......

OUR issue was having THREE ROOSTERS....who just HAD to have a crowing competition every morning, beginning at 4 A.M. AAARRRGGG. Made the hard decision and earlier this week two were "re-homed"... into a friend's stew pot. The one I chose to keep is the gentler of the 3 and absolutely gorgeous. He takes after him mom who is a Lavender Americauna. I'm eager to see what we get for chicks this season.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 21, 2018)

My sister took some of our eggs to put under two broody hens. After 2 weeks, both hens gave up on the nests. I suspect the eggs were not fertile. Maybe our rooster is not a good producer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 16, 2018)

Another chicken adventure here.  Went out to get eggs, raised the lid to the nest box and there was a large snake laying in the nest box.  It looked like a copperhead.  We killed the snake--it had swallowed our eggs--and then were not sure it was a copperhead.  After searching, we think it was a corn snake, non venomous and actually quite beneficial.  Internet said it is frequently confused with copperheads.  We always hate to kill good snakes.  We wished we had somehow captured it and taken it to the other side of the mountain.  We think he may have been living under the building.  Maybe why we have not been getting eggs--he is eating them.   We had a bull snake in the chicken house before that devoured a chick.  Just cannot have snakes in the chicken pen and house.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 16, 2018)

I didn't realize there was such a thing as a "Good snake" , well certainly not here anyway. We have the most deadliest snakes in the world, most of which are protected wildlife. I wouldnt think twice though If I found one attacking one of my animals.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 16, 2018)

Ryan, We have good snakes here, we call them garden snakes or garter snakes.  They don't get too big and just hang out in the grass.  Usually in shady areas.  Sometimes when I am driving Peanut he will screech to a halt and then leap as if he were a jumper, I will look and sure enough, there goes a snake.  Or I will be walking in the pasture and one will slither away (or over my foot).  They can put a startle into you, but that's about all they do as far as I know.  When we had chickens back when I was a kid, I don't think they ever bothered them.  They do bother my husband though, he is afraid of them :-(.  I'm more afraid of spiders, like the one Marsha posted a picture of.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 16, 2018)

Id be happy with snakes like that. Though I definitely agree with your husband, If one slithered over my foot , I would scream. The fact that most of ours here are highly venomous, I just cannot take to them and Ive grown up always being very wary of where I walk.

Now dont laugh.... But in summer , when Im walking out to feed up of an evening , just so the snakes know Im coming ................  I bash the buckets  together as Im walking to the feed shed  :rofl

I nearly stood on a red belly black snake a couple of years ago and Im not willing to risk that again


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Aug 16, 2018)

One day back in April, I went to check on two broody hens. They were nesting in a large tote in the chicken coop. Half the eggs were destroyed. Poor hens had been setting for a couple weeks. Figured the turkeys or peacocks were messing with them and eggs got destroyed.

The next night I heard a few chickens making a lot of noise. It was dark, so they should have been roosting. (Was sleeping in the barn with the last of the foaling mares.) Went out with the flashlight to check on them. I saw the two hens that had been setting and the rooster running around and making a fuss. Went in the chicken coop and checked on everyone. The other chickens were all roosting. Started to walk out but decided to lift the lid of the tote. I dropped the lid real quick, there was the biggest possum I'd ever seen in their munching on the remaining eggs.

I ran into the house to tell my rommate. We came back out with a hoe. She figured the think would be gone. Nope, still in their. Killed it right then and their. The sad thing, was when I pulled her out, she had babies hanging on. I ended up having to take care of them also so they didn't suffer.

Kari felt bad but I told her we had plenty of ticks for the possum. She should have left our eggs alone.

The poor hens had to start over. They successfully hatched 12 of 15 eggs the first batch. The second batch was 6 out of 15. They tryed for a third (with the help of a polish) but I think by then the rooster was shooting blanks. Most of the eggs were not fertile. The few that were never fully developed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 17, 2018)

We are always aware of the possibility of snakes here.  Tall grass, under seldom used equipment, under shady trees.  We keep the grass pretty short all around the out buildings.  Stepping on a snake would freak me.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2018)

Saw a bobcat in the chicken pen yesterday; he was after the chicks.  Went for the gun, but he was gone when we got back out.  Then my husband saw him down by the pond; he caught a big bullfrog.  Then one hen didn't come in last night.  Tonight another hen is gone.  I was surprised he could get a large hen without a ruckus; he was not a full grown cat.  We will have to get a trap.  I'm a little spooked, walking around the edge of the mountain now.


----------



## Zergling (Aug 27, 2018)

I only have one chicken remaining. The others passed gradually over the years. She is 8 years old and still lays eggs, although not every. She's ridiculously friendly. Just likes to hang out when we work around the farm. Sometimes she just sits with us on the deck. Here we are relaxing in the garage. I offered her some coffee and yes she took some. Must have been the sugar


----------



## Miniv (Aug 28, 2018)

Awww......... Yes, they do become very personable....especially when you get them one on one. Eight years is a nice long life for a chicken.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 13, 2020)

The girls taking a break from grasshopper patrol.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Sep 14, 2020)

Marsha, Did you ever solve the Bobcat problem? We've only had Raccoons come into our back yard.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 15, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Marsha, Did you ever solve the Bobcat problem? We've only had Raccoons come into our back yard.


Have not seen a bobcat lately. Saw coyote tracks around the pen and corral.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Nov 2, 2020)

I need to UPDATE this..........Fortunately, our chickens stayed safe, BUT we did have a SKUNK come through and sprayed one of our cats (fortunately at a distance.) 
She got some on her face and (of course) came inside. I cornered her and washed her with white vinegar and warm water. Washed her several times over a 48 hour period. My main concern was her eyes! Fortunately, after those couple of days, her eyes looked normal and the smell was almost gone.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 4, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> I need to UPDATE this..........Fortunately, our chickens stayed safe, BUT we did have a SKUNK come through and sprayed one of our cats (fortunately at a distance.)
> She got some on her face and (of course) came inside. I cornered her and washed her with white vinegar and warm water. Washed her several times over a 48 hour period. My main concern was her eyes! Fortunately, after those couple of days, her eyes looked normal and the smell was almost gone.


Poor little kitty!


----------



## AlpineSummit (Nov 23, 2020)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Now dont laugh.... But in summer , when Im walking out to feed up of an evening , just so the snakes know Im coming ................ I bash the buckets together as Im walking to the feed shed :rofl



Not laughing as I'd do the same thing; especially in Australia, or Florida, or SE Asia !!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 16, 2021)

I got fed up with my hens. For some reason, they all got cranky. Breaking eggs, pecking holes in eggs, quarreling, picking on each other. They go out every day to forage over the whole property, have multiple nest boxes, and I make sure there is ventilation in the house. I couldn't stand the turmoil any more so gave 5 of the seven away. I thought I was keeping two that would get along, but lo and behold, I went out this morning and one was chasing the other. egad. The chased one is a favorite as she is the one who enjoyed sitting on the horses. She is so cowed now, she is afraid to come over. I am beginning to think grasshopper control and fresh eggs are not worth it. I don't think it is the heat, as this behavior started before it got hot. "Pecking order" is right.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 16, 2021)

Were they pecking the eggs in the nest boxes? I keep a golf ball in each of my nest boxes,. A few pecks on those and they stop pecking. It is hard to believe they don't know the difference between a golf ball and an egg!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 16, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Were they pecking the eggs in the nest boxes? I keep a golf ball in each of my nest boxes,. A few pecks on those and they stop pecking. It is hard to believe they don't know the difference between a golf ball and an egg!


I have golf balls for snakes. Never thought of putting one in to teach chickens a lesson. I will do that.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 17, 2021)

Your chickens are beautiful Marsha. Are they Barred Rock? I was thinking of getting some, but I’m not sure if I want to deal with additional animals and their upkeep…. and more poop  I would only get 2, which isn’t a lot, but I see my neighbor fuss over hers and they seem like high maintenance to me. I would free range them during the day and up at night. What do y’all say? Go for it or don’t waste my time?? Hubby says we can just go to the grocery store for eggs


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 17, 2021)

I haven't read this whole thread, so please excuse me....I have had chickens for several years (leftover from 4-H projects with the kids). This does sometimes happens. They often will not accept an injured chicken back once removed. I put the injured chicken in a large dog cage and keep it in the coop with the others. I leave them there until healed up and looks like the others might accept it back. That way it is still part of the flock but kept safe. Works about 95% of the time.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 17, 2021)

Pitter Patter, that's how I got into chickens too! Daughter did Rabbits and Poultry in 4-H. (She's 24 now.) We have 15, not counting 2 roosters and 8 chicks.... with more chicks about ready to be hatched any day. Oh, and we have some Mallards as well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 17, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Your chickens are beautiful Marsha. Are they Barred Rock? I was thinking of getting some, but I’m not sure if I want to deal with additional animals and their upkeep…. and more poop  I would only get 2, which isn’t a lot, but I see my neighbor fuss over hers and they seem like high maintenance to me. I would free range them during the day and up at night. What do y’all say? Go for it or don’t waste my time?? Hubby says we can just go to the grocery store for eggs


Yes, barred rocks. That is our favorite breed and generally we have no trouble at all. I can't understand what made them start to quarrel and break eggs. I think you would be fine with two or three. Plenty of eggs. Once you start with those, you won't be able to stand store-bought. And, I think it is a good allergy thing because the girls eat the local bugs and flora, which goes into the eggs. 
I sure hope I can work this out with the two. I cannot imagine what stressed them so much. They are enclosed at night and have their regular forage routes around the property.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 17, 2021)

Pitter Patter said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, so please excuse me....I have had chickens for several years (leftover from 4-H projects with the kids). This does sometimes happens. They often will not accept an injured chicken back once removed. I put the injured chicken in a large dog cage and keep it in the coop with the others. I leave them there until healed up and looks like the others might accept it back. That way it is still part of the flock but kept safe. Works about 95% of the time.


I have never had an injured bird able to return to the flock. Best to rehome the bird after it heals into a new flock. They are bird brains, but they have long memories about that.


----------



## MBENES (Jun 17, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> The girls taking a break from grasshopper patrol.View attachment 42265


Love your birdbath!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 18, 2021)

So, I can tell you that animal for animal, chickens are higher maintenance than the horses if you do it right....My kids all did chickens in 4-H. Would you believe it took each child 5 times more time and work for a cage of five laying hens than it did for my daughter to show her dog in agility, goat in showmanship and pack, and llama in obstacle and showmanship! I love mine, but at the same time trying to keep up with where they all are and keeping them safe from predation and each other can be a headache. I have several who have taken up residence in the woods. They have started their own little commune with chickens from two neighbors! Don't know if they'll come back when the weather turns or not or if any will even survive predation. Stinkers! The eggs are nice of course, the mess is not. Mine free range (and you can see from above how well that works! Happy chickens/dead chickens/runaways!) and come back in the evening to be locked up. They do help with bugs, but they could work harder at the ticks and pine beetles! LOL.


Kelly said:


> Your chickens are beautiful Marsha. Are they Barred Rock? I was thinking of getting some, but I’m not sure if I want to deal with additional animals and their upkeep…. and more poop  I would only get 2, which isn’t a lot, but I see my neighbor fuss over hers and they seem like high maintenance to me. I would free range them during the day and up at night. What do y’all say? Go for it or don’t waste my time?? Hubby says we can just go to the grocery store for eggs


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 18, 2021)

I have a large enclosed yard with a coop, where I keep my chickens which is located right next to my garden so I can toss scraps to them. They also go out and forage but then they walk around and poop on my back patio. So there's that.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2021)

LOL


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2021)

Pitter Patter said:


> chickens are higher maintenance 5 times more time and work … headache.…. Stinkers! …. mess ….dead chickens/runaways….





Willow Flats said:


> poop on my back patio




So this is what is just read from Pitter Patter and Willow Flats….
chickens are higher maintenance, 5 times more time and work, headache, stinkers, mess, dead chickens, runaways, and poop on my back patio!!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 20, 2021)

Really??? Chickens are a cinch compared to horses, IMO.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 20, 2021)

Kelly said:


> So this is what is just read from Pitter Patter and Willow Flats….
> chickens are higher maintenance, 5 times more time and work, headache, stinkers, mess, dead chickens, runaways, and poop on my back patio!!


You forgot: help with insects; benefit of local allergens through the fresh eggs, and compost.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 24, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> You forgot: help with insects; benefit of local allergens through the fresh eggs, and compost.


Yep...and all the good stuff too! I do love my chickens even with all the mess. They are pretty funny much of the time. When kids were little and we had about 40 chickens, they often followed kids to the bus stop! It was pretty funny but I had to gather them up and shoo them back home. They adored my boy and in return he earned money selling the eggs. Good life lesson! This is why I can't butcher my little characters!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 4, 2021)

I've had lots of learning and chicken adventures, ever since I got my own home place 5 years ago. I only have bantams, as I try to keep everything here mini.

I just whittled my flock down to the following (all bantam):
Frizzle D'Uccle rooster
One Delaware hen
One I'm not sure pullet that a friend just gifted me. She might be a Silkie cross.
And last, but not least, one Black Old English hen....who's hatching out 10 chicks even as I post this! I candled these eggs on Friday, so I know all 10 are viable. Any that don't hatch will be last second quitters.

Here's Missy and three wet babies:


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 4, 2021)

Here's Crystal (and the chicks I just sold):

Here's C.K....boss bird:



And here's Gussie:



She's the one I'm not sure what she is. Maybe a Silkie cross? Any guesses are fine with me. I'll definitely be keeping her as a breeder.

Crystal lays some fine medium size dark tinted eggs. I'll gather hers for eating until Gussie starts laying and I know what color her eggs are. She was setting on a clutch of "whoever laid in this nest, I'll brood them for you eggs" when I got her. Previous owner moved eggs to an incubator in her house. We're friends, so it'll be interesting to see if any hatch.

In the meantime, I'll crate the flock I now have together to get them integrated as one flock, and chicken math can go on from here.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 4, 2021)

Beautiful birds! And I love the sight of the hens and chicks! Thanks for sharing your flock.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 4, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Your chickens are beautiful Marsha. Are they Barred Rock? I was thinking of getting some, but I’m not sure if I want to deal with additional animals and their upkeep…. and more poop  I would only get 2, which isn’t a lot, but I see my neighbor fuss over hers and they seem like high maintenance to me. I would free range them during the day and up at night. What do y’all say? Go for it or don’t waste my time?? Hubby says we can just go to the grocery store for eggs



Just beware of....... CHICKEN MATH!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm sooo sad, and mad, at my service dog (and myself.)

My little black hen, Missie, ended up with 8 of the 10 hatched into beautiful little puffs of chicks. One of the last two pipped, but died before hatching. The last one cracked it's shell, but it shrink wrapped and I couldn't save it.

I had her in the basement in a little broody pen for a couple of days (the chicks hatched over 4 days time) after the last two hatched so that everyone could get strong. Thank goodness, a friend of mine came over and took 4, because....

My sweet Monica freaked out, snacked up the chicks and squashed my momma hen. My poor, sweet, defenseless momma...I failed her.

I'd put Monica in her crate in the cellar where Missie was. I must not have closed her door securely, because she broke out and got to the hen and chicks.

I wish now that I hadn't gotten frustrated with Monica's scaredy dog restlessness and had just kept her with me that night and lost sleep.

I hope my poor little chicken momma will forgive me. 


RIP, sweet little chickie babys. I'm glad some of you survived.


----------

